

No wonder CompSci grads are unemployed - shubber
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/01/comp_sci_graduates_need_more_skills/print.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously submitted, with many, many comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1856791>

